# strange question about semen



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi ladies,
does it sound normal to you to have sexual intercourse, and go through all the typical motions, only to find that you do not feel any semen in your body, nor have any leakage whatsoever?

I find it hard to believe, but i guess its possible (tho not in my experience, i usually feel it)

Anyone else?


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

That strikes me as odd.


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

I cant imagine why a guy would pretend to have an orgasm, or even have an orgasm but not be capable of ejaculation. Even if he didnt climax (he was sweating etc it would be hard to fool me), there would be pre cum. Anyway, this is embarassing, but as long as its possible, then there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

Occasionally, but I found it is most likely to happen during certain periods of my cycle that I struggle with lubrication. My body used all additions fluids to keep things going. My dh is 53. I have found there is less of "orgasmic fluids" over the years (from him anyway).

Men fake orgasms for the same reasons women do. If there is a lot of pressure on him to perform or stress to create a baby, it could inhibit his abilities. An occasionally faking it might be better than telling your partners, "I love you, this felt good, but I just can't climax." It can happen to us all. You just can't let go of the rest of the day to preform. It feels good but not over the edge and it has nothing to do with your partner.

Another issue with men, if you feel he isn't ejaculating there could be something more going on with him: antidepressants cause issues, so does diabetes, heart disease, prostate issues, plumbing issues, et.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

FWIW, the 3 times DTD pre-O the cycle I got pregnant I did not feel like there was anything inside and nothing came out... but I KNOW he came (as he tends to still be leaking a little when he pulls out, its very obvious)

If this only happens a few times during your cycle, it could just be that it is your most fertile time and your body is pretty much just taking it all in.


----------



## myk (Nov 24, 2006)

it's happened in cases where:
-masturbation, intercourse, etc has emptied him out, so to speak, and not a lot of fluid was ejaculated (not too common, i assume, since the body produces semen on demand)
-retrograde ejaculation, where the semen wasn't expelled from his body, it got diverted into his bladder. this is usually a sign of a medical issue such as poorly controlled diabetes
-semen is simply caught in the folds of the vagina and may leak out later
-faked orgasm for similar reasons as females faking.


----------



## Maurine (May 28, 2009)

Also there are some guys who have low-volume ejaculate. Can be a problem when trying to conceive, but they feel the same orgasm as other men.


----------



## WTHamI? (Jul 29, 2009)

I can only speak to my own experience, but I pretty much always notice it leaking once I stand up.


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

I have had it happen occasionally when I am in a very fertile part of my cycle where the cervix literally sucked it all up - this usually only happens when I have orgasmed too.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kalamos23* 
I have had it happen occasionally when I am in a very fertile part of my cycle where the cervix literally sucked it all up - *this usually only happens when I have orgasmed too*.

same here.


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

This thread is very enlightening. Thanks ladies.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Well, he could be faking. Or he could just have a very small ejaculate volume. I used to be an andrologist and some men made barely a speck. Or at least, that's what I got in the cup. Have you tried...manually doing it and seeing how much is there to compare?


----------



## Attached Mama (Dec 4, 2005)

Your partner may not be faking. It's totally possible for male orgasm to be without ejaculation.
http://menshealth.about.com/od/sexua...ale_orgasm.htm

The above link and a simple google search for "male orgasm without ejaculation" will give you a lot of information.


----------

